# Rhino's Road Trip - New Episodes



## Cliff H. (Aug 24, 2008)

Looked like a big time.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Jim!  I enjoyed the videos.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job on the video's Jim, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 25, 2008)

Great videos!


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 25, 2008)

BanditBBQ said:
			
		

> Here's the next 2 installments of Rhino's Road Trip...there's even a little interview with Coalminer (from this forum)...check 'em out...
> 
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/v/Q8BqOWf32WY&hl=en&fs=1
> ...



WATCH OUT YALL WILD RHINO IS ON THE LOOSE!!! NICE VEDIO !!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool.  Made me feel like I was right there with you.


----------

